
Show HN: A clean and simple Covid-19 Tracker for every affected country - millibar
https://getcovid19updates.live/
======
gullyfur
FYI, I see this:

Firefox detected a potential security threat and did not continue to
getcovid19updates.live. If you visit this site, attackers could try to steal
information like your passwords, emails, or credit card details.

~~~
millibar
Thanks for flagging this. Do you know if you was hitting the https or just
http?

